# Do Squirrels Attack?



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Would squirrels attack a pigeon? Today, while playing in a tree two squirrels tumbled to the top of the flight pen. I banged on the window and they left the yard. Squirrels frequently rummaging in the leaves adjacent to the flight pen. If they move their search inside the pen, they could easily climb or jump into the coop where the seed bowls are. Since this is close to the nest bowls, the birds would be likely to defend their turf.

My flight pen is made of chain link topped with 1"x2" fencing. In addition, there is 30" of hardware cloth running at ground level. I could continue the hardware cloth up the sides and across the top but would rather not unless necessary. Has anyone had any experience with this? If it makes a difference, I have three adult pair of birds in the pen. Thanks for any advise!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

*Squirrel Attack*

I live in an area of high squirrel population and have seen many in the close area of my lofts and flight pens but they have never been so bold as to attempt to get in. I doubt there is much to be concerned about as the pigeons would probably discourage them from entering. My cock pigeons stand up to my shepard from getting too close, it has almost become a game for them!!


----------



## ZigZagMarquis (Aug 31, 2004)

I was once mugged by a squirrel. He knocked me down and took my wallet.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

I don't want to scare you ao anything but there is a chance that it would.
Females that have babies will sometimes turn caniblistic (sp) or find other souces of meat.  
So you would have to watch your squabs and injured pigeons.
And it's that squirrels who carry the illnesses that can be transfered to people. So I'd be careful. I usually throw rocks and stricks at them (not hitting them of couse)[I have about 3 living in my jack pine just behind my avairy  ]

Hilary Dawn


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

Okay, I am sure people who have lofts have had more experience with the pigeon/squirrel interaction question. As someone who just feeds the ferals, here is what I have observed:
We have about four squirrels who come to visit everyday, so we put plenty of peanuts in the shells on our back porch. Sometimes a pigeon or two will come along and peck at one of the peanuts till the shell breaks and they can get at the meat. Usually if a squirrel shows up at the same time, the squirrel will just take a peanut and leave with it, or if they decide to eat it then and there, they will go up on the railing to sit and eat. I have never seen a squirrel go after a pigeon or vice versa. But I am sure that doesn't mean it couldn't happen, especially if the food was scarce. Luckily, we always put out alot. Just my two cents worth....lol

Linda

PS. Here is a piece of info I copied and pasted from a site that discusses squirrels:
FOODS: All squirrels will eat mainly nuts, fruits, berries, and seeds. Gray squirrels have been known to eat baby nesting birds as well. The only other squirrel that is carnivorous is the flying Squirrel, which is rarely seen because it is nocturnal.


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

That's cute.  
I admitt they're cute and all but the attact my chipmunk, so I don't like the squirrels around my house too much.  And my chipper has been here A LOT longer then that squirrel. And besides they're into EVERYTHING here


----------



## Pigeonworldwide (Dec 10, 2003)

I'm always getting squirrels in my garden and they haven't harmed any of my birds or even tried to harm them in any way.  

Nice to see in the garden.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback. I did see a squirrel take a baby robin from the nest this summer, so I knew they could be dangerous to baby birds. :-(


----------

